# Shower Construction



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Complete tear down and reconstruction


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

more


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Putting in the Kerdi system?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

kerdi


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

some more


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

more on the way


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So, you preslope the floor and then put the membrane on top, then tile the bottom?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have plenty more. If the snow keeps coming in, maybe I will upload them


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> So, you preslope the floor and then put the membrane on top, then tile the bottom?



Mud bed first, then membrane, then tile. I didn't get a pick of the "pan" on this one. I have some that I can post though. Have to dig up the files.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbing_Dude (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the shower drain connection a solvent weld? Is the height of the drain adjustable after it is glued in?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's glued. You have play with it once you glue it. The grate is not glued, it just snaps in place, and it telescopes of and down maybe 3 inches.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Pink*

what is up with the pink boards? that is GAY! :laughing: In these parts we have Green board I assume they are the same? just different colors..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

purple studs, you never seen them?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

more in depth kerdi shower pan construction


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Will, Is that grout on the outside corners of the kneewall?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

more


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Will, Is that grout on the outside corners of the kneewall?



No it's Schluter trim. It's a PVC based trim piece for tile protection, and for a finished look other than a bull nosed tile.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Will said:


> No it's Schluter trim. It's a PVC based trim piece for tile protection, and for a finished look other than a bull nosed tile.


Cool, I was trying to figure it out from the pic. Looks great. I haven't tried the schluter system yet, but I like every thing I've seen from it...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope never seen Pink I mean Purple wood as you called it:laughing: I have never done tile work before.. I put the drain in the floor and the tile guy takes care of the rest! easy peasy for me!:yes:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Schluter makes a pre sloped pan, comes in two pieces and can be trimmed, comes with a curb too. I dont understand how your membrane system is going to work the way it's shown here??? It's kinda like roofing shingles being installed the wrong way. Water's going to wick into a permeable substrate (mortar). My municipality has banned ALL systems (red seal, bule seal, poly, etc) except schluter. They also want a 24h standing water test which they witness the drop. Thumbs down on the pink studs (possible off gassing of treated wood) and a big thumbs down on the soap dish. Other than that, nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Schluter makes a pre sloped pan, comes in two pieces and can be trimmed, comes with a curb too. I dont understand how your membrane system is going to work the way it's shown here??? It's kinda like roofing shingles being installed the wrong way. Water's going to wick into a permeable substrate (mortar). My municipality has banned ALL systems (red seal, bule seal, poly, etc) except schluter. They also want a 24h standing water test which they witness the drop. Thumbs down on the pink studs (possible off gassing of treated wood) and a big thumbs down on the soap dish. Other than that, nice work!:thumbsup:



It might be more clear if you had a understanding of what your talking about. 

Not a fan of the schulter pre-sloped pan. It has a "hollow sound" when installed. I do like the curb though. Plus the price tag is too high, when I can make my own out of sand and portland. What don't you like about the soap dish?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I am also curious about the purple studs. Pressure Treated?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the purple studs are a Texas thing. 

http://txlumber.com/studs.html


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The work pics are pretty hum drum....

What stands out for me is your attention to detail. Chances are, you are pretty darn good at any task.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Will ,,, EXCELLENT job on the Kerdi !! Great job ,, thanks ! I LOVE the Kerdi ,, it really makes our stuff waterproof and looking good for years . 
I'm with you on the prefab pan ,,,, just doesn't give me the warm and fuzzy feeling of good old deck mud ! 

Well done !


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Will said:


> It might be more clear if you had a understanding of what your talking about.
> 
> Not a fan of the schulter pre-sloped pan. It has a "hollow sound" when installed. I do like the curb though. Plus the price tag is too high, when I can make my own out of sand and portland. What don't you like about the soap dish?


I have done 6 pre sloped pans in my own houses over the years and never had a problem with hollow noise. I also cut grooves in the foam and thinset in heating wires. the insulating properties of the styrofoam makes the floor really toasty whereas a slab may act as a heat sink (i may be wrong). I just dont get how you achieve 100% waterproof the way your pan ties into the walls. As for the soap holder, just not a fan of soap scum. As for the crafstmanship, top shelf.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Your work is awesome, I love the 12's on the wall, your lines are all tight. nice work....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Will Kerdi Looks Great*

I like the clean tight corners in shower. It fits like a glove especially around the bench.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DIZ said:


> I have done 6 pre sloped pans in my own houses over the years and never had a problem with hollow noise. I also cut grooves in the foam and thinset in heating wires. the insulating properties of the styrofoam makes the floor really toasty whereas a slab may act as a heat sink (i may be wrong). I just dont get how you achieve 100% waterproof the way your pan ties into the walls. As for the soap holder, just not a fan of soap scum. As for the crafstmanship, top shelf.




Over lapped kerdi or under lapped kerdi will make a water tight seal for your pan. The way I do it is to put the wall piece up first, then butt the floor piece up to the wall with out overlapping it. Then I run a strip of kerdi over the seems as well as preformed inside and out side corner pieces. It's 100% water proof. 

I use a urethane based grout also to keep the grout from ever cracking or staining. Plus it is almost 100% water proof too, so it beefs up the waterproof rating of the shower. 

http://www.bostik-us.com/our-brands/trucolor/default.html

What I don't like about the preformed base is that when you knock on the tile, it sounds like they have a bad bond. It's just the sound it gives off, the bond is fine. I just like the tried and true mud bed base so that is what I do.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Before the membrane in applied, this is what it looks like. Notice the curb. That is the premade curb Diz was talking about.


----------

